# How can she be this cute?!



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

At 7 weeks Cassandra is turning into a right beauty. I can't stop looking at her she's such a little cutie pie!!!


----------



## dovecote (Aug 2, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

dovecote said:


> She's a beauty!


Thank you I love her! 
They're forever getting bits of dirt round their nose though :confused1: :lol:

I see you're from Barnsley! My OH is from there too


----------



## dovecote (Aug 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Thank you I love her!
> They're forever getting bits of dirt round their nose though :confused1: :lol:
> 
> I see you're from Barnsley! My OH is from there too


Just moved there from Sheffield, but originally from Wakefield! unfortunately work in Sheffield so need to stay close by.

I can imagine - I bet you are always having to wipe her eyes too. That's the advantage of having a darker cat


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

dovecote said:


> Just moved there from Sheffield, but originally from Wakefield! unfortunately work in Sheffield so need to stay close by.
> 
> I can imagine - I bet you are always having to wipe her eyes too. That's the advantage of having a darker cat


Ah I don't mind, I always have to wipe Luna's eyes (my mastiff) anyway


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww lil cutie pie. She's taking after Mum isn't she.

Who is she snuggled up to in the picture?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Little sweetie - I love her eyes. Bet they'll be really stunning when the colours come through properly. Odd-eyed cats are so distinctive.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Aww lil cutie pie. She's taking after Mum isn't she.
> 
> Who is she snuggled up to in the picture?


Oh yes, they all are! 
She was kipping by Sky's belly :



lymorelynn said:


> Little sweetie - I love her eyes. Bet they'll be really stunning when the colours come through properly. Odd-eyed cats are so distinctive.


I love the blue one, I've not seen a blue so lovely


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww shes lovely, I want one


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

what a gorgeous lil girl  

she looks like one of my dads ferrals i call him gizzmo
his eyes are amazing im sure your girls will be as pretty as his.

i think the dirt round her nose might be messy eating a shallow bowl or tiny plate will help that out.

Ollie is a messy eater an hes always got food up his face soon as i started feeding him off a little saucer he become super clean.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

luisa said:


> what a gorgeous lil girl
> 
> she looks like one of my dads ferrals i call him gizzmo
> his eyes are amazing im sure your girls will be as pretty as his.
> ...


You're probably right, they're eating off plates at the min so will move them over to shallow bowls


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww she is toooo cute! I better not show her to my sis or she will be down stealing her! :lol: She is in love with white kitties and has always wanted one.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw thanks both 

Allana Cassie is my dream cat, I'm very lucky to have her


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

wow, she is so pretty! I would love to see more pics


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

pocky said:


> wow, she is so pretty! I would love to see more pics


Oh I have tons  All the kittens are 8 weeks old now so here's some (I lie LOTS!!) pics from the last few days 










Nemo


















Casper









Mother and daughter









Lacey and Casper









Cassie


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww those recent ones are great sequeena! esp love the one of all of them together and with mum  they really are great looking kitties!:thumbup:xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww those recent ones are great sequeena! esp love the one of all of them together and with mum  they really are great looking kitties!:thumbup:xxx


Thanks Suzy!  I'm dreading next week, Casper is leaving to go to my mum :crying:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Thanks Suzy!  I'm dreading next week, Casper is leaving to go to my mum :crying:


oh no!  thats the part I would hate too - I would dreat parting with them hugs(())) at least u will still get to see casper though  xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am very lucky that I will be able to see both Lacey and Casper often


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all so cute cassie is gorgeous :thumbup: are you keeping her ? my fav is still Nemo


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Hi all so cute cassie is gorgeous :thumbup: are you keeping her ? my fav is still Nemo


Yes I am keeping Cassie, Nemo and Gwyn


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aw great im jealous my Autistic son is allergic


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Aw great im jealous my Autistic son is allergic


Aw no that's such a shame!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

The piccies are great. How is Cotton doing?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> The piccies are great. How is Cotton doing?


Really well  she's still producing milk but is putting on weight nicely  I think as soon as she finishes feeding she may be ready to be neutered


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

oh wow, thanks for sharing more, Cassie is amazing <3


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! So sweet my toothache is rearing it's ugly head again!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry Holly!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2010)

What breed is she?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Iggy said:


> What breed is she?


She's a domestic short hair (or moggie :lol


----------

